# Lime Prime Lite or Lime Lite - YOU decide!



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Want to shape the future of lime green pre-wax preparations? Want to tell your grandkiddies about the time you helped name a car care product? Nothing else better to do on the internet? Well, step right this way as there has been a burning issue down at Dodo Towers recently:

Should our new abrasive-free pre-wax 'cleaner-glaze' be called:

LIME PRIME LITE

or 

LIME LITE

There's only one way to find out... FIIIIGGGGHHHHTTTT!!!!

Erm, I mean POLLLLLLLL!!!!!

It will end sometime over the weekend, or before if there's a clear winner.

If you make your opinion known on this thread, and 'your' name gets chosen, you stand a chance of winning a special Dodo prize of 1x 500ml bottle of the product and 1x 500ml Lime Prime regular (to compare it with). All for the click of a button. Marvellous.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Lime light :wave:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd say lime light-


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Lime Lite :thumb:


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

has to be lime lite, case closed !! now please get on and make this stuff available as i wanna try it out soon !


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Lime Prime Lite for me, leaves you with the name Lime Lite to use on a future lovely limey smelling LSP as for me Limelight refers to something to be looked at and admired so save it for an LSP, don't waste a great product name on a preperation product :thumb: or maybe its just the way my mind works :lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Lime Lite


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Lime lite here too :thumb: :wave:

Fraz1975 makes a very good point though :thumb:


----------



## Brisa (Aug 9, 2006)

Lime Lite here too... stops me getting tongue tied haha


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Lime Lite - much more snappy than lime prime lite which is a little bit of a mouthfull/tounge twister lol


----------



## klaus (May 11, 2007)

Lime lite is less of a mouth full


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Lime Lite for me. Sounds short & crispy. :thumb: 

regards
Fritz


----------



## hazzel_frazzel (Dec 25, 2007)

gotta be lime lite, alliteration is good!


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Lime Prime Lite for me
The 'prime' lets people know it is a pre cleaner (i.e. Priming the paint). 
Which maybe useful later on as the range grows.


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I hate to say it but you do know that lime lite is a limescale remover on the market


----------



## mathmos (Sep 22, 2007)

Cliff said:


> I hate to say it but you do know that lime lite is a limescale remover on the market


Indeed. I was just going to say they might have problems with Lime Lite as that is a well known limescale remover http://www.limeliteinfo.co.uk/Limelite/

Available from your local Sainsburys, Tescos etc.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Lime Lite for me, keep it short and sweet (or should that be tangy?)


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

lime lite, othewrwise our abreviasions are getting even longer


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Cliff said:


> I hate to say it but you do know that lime lite is a limescale remover on the market


Yep agreed, I think calling it LIME lite is going to be a problem.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lime Lite ..... its a cleaner name


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I've voted for Lime Prime Lite and I'll explain why....

As cool as 'Lime Lite' sounds to us DW addicts, it doesn't 'do what it says on the tin', i.e. its a light version of Lime Prime. Therefore for newcomers to the product (which is surely one of your key demographic with your sales hat on), it would be slightly confusing and ambiguous.

I would still use the 'Lime Lite' phrase on the packaging elsewhere, either as part of a tag line, or in the text on the rear sticker.

I'm sure that on DW and in other such circles it will be referred to as simply 'Lime Lite' anyway, but for continuity across the brand I would assign the full name. One other way to get the best of both worlds could be to write the title 'Lime Prime Lite' in the normal wavy Dodo style with 'Lime' and 'Lite' peaking and larger at either end and 'Prime' in the middle, smaller than the other two words.

I'm afraid I disagree with 'Fraz1975' - 'Limelight', although a good LSP name, could never be used by Dodo as it would cause too much confusion in a product range with either of 'Lime Lite' or 'Lime Prime Lite'.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

lime prime lite


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

LIME LITE for me. LIME PRIME LITE is too much of a mouthful.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Lime Lite ..... its a cleaner name


no no its too early for complicated jokes 

Lime Lite baby :thumb:

Baz


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I would go for Lime Lite as it then gives a clear product differentiation between between Lite and Prime products, avoiding any confusion... It also sounds pretty funky too!


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

How about Lite Lime Prime 

Or am i just confusing things even more?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Lime Lite is a snappier name but as others have mentioned there may be a copyright problem with the kitchen cleaner.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Lime Lite, rolls off the tounge better


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Step into the 'Lime Lite' :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

'Lime Lite' FTW :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

It has to be "Lime Prime - Lite" purely because its a further follow on to an existing product (Lime Prime) which does the exact same job albeit with different characteristics.

Its like Swissvax Cleaner Fluid (Medium/Light/Heavy (or whatever they are called)). First comes the name of the product and then the density so to speak to differentiate the strength and abilities.


----------



## VonDude (Jan 16, 2008)

Lime Prime Lite. 
Just Lime Lite sounds a bit too girly for a product which lets face it will be used mainly by blokes. 
cheers!! will buy some anyway what ever its called.


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

Lime Lite


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I think for brand continuity is should be 

Lime Prime Lite

However if you are prepared for a reprint what about

Lime Prime - Abrasive paint cleaner and glaze for unprepared surfaces
Lime Gloss - Cleaner glaze - for prepared surfaces ultimate gloss
Lime Finish - Glaze and liquid wax - for prepared surface and wax
Lime Total - A kick ass all in one product or Prime and wax!


Lime Prime lite/lime lite implies to me it's a lesser product than Lme Prime and to me it's anything but a lesser product!

Jusy my two pence worth!


----------



## kuro231 (Sep 20, 2007)

It's gotta be Lime Lite.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I went Lime Lite, just because I like the name!


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Definitely Lime Prime Lite - Lime Lite sounds very childish for a product name IMO :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Lime Lite.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Lime Lite does not really describe the product imo. It also reminds me of the limescale remover of the same name.

I was going to go with Lime Prime Lite. I don't think it's a tongue twister and will no doubt get abbrviated to LPL anyway. 
However, as Epoch points out, it does imply it is a lesser product that Lime Prime, which of course it is not - it will be another tool to use in a different situation.

Perhaps a rethink to a snappy two word name that confers its true use? How about "Lime Clean" or "Lime Pure"?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Knew i'd seen it before

This ends the decision!!!

http://www.limeliteinfo.co.uk/Limelite/










Sorry didn't read ALL the preious post stating this doh!

Could call it

DOMS BEST STUFF a take on another well know cleaner/bleach!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

definately Lime Lite :thumb:


----------



## zainodude (Jan 5, 2007)

Lime Prime Lite- it just sounds better


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Lime Lite sounds better, 
Lime Prime Lite is a more accurate description

Tough call!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lime Lite here


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lime lite for me......Please.lol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Slangwerks said:


> Lime Lite sounds better,
> Lime Prime Lite is a more accurate description
> 
> Tough call!


agree on that  lime lite does sound better

im going with lime prime lite im afraid :lol:


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Lime Lite sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lime Prime Lite, lime lite is a product for limescale already (sure its been said already though but I'm not reading all responses!)


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> lime lite is a product for limescale already (sure its been said already though but I'm not reading all responses!)


Neither have any of the other recent posters! Its been mentioned several times.

In view of its existing well known use, you don't want a name that conjures up mental images of paint removal.

However, I do agree with most others; Lime Prime Lite is a mouthful, but around here it will soon be LPL anyway!


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

What about another Name "Prime Lite"


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

lime lite for me. :thumb:


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Gotta be Lime Light...


----------



## verydisco (Jul 17, 2007)

lime light for sure


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Has to be lime lite:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Lime Lite....


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Lime Lite


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

lime lite all the way. looking forward to this coming out.


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Lime Lite gets my vote


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Not on the option list I know but I'd just shorten it to "LP Lite" otherwise I'd go for "Lime Lite"


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Lime Prime Lite




runs for cover :lol:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

lime prime lite for me


----------



## vittel (Sep 12, 2007)

i choose 
lime prime lite


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Stop hogging the lime light everyone


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Lime light ftw!


----------



## lois97 (Jul 1, 2006)

prime lite:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

You guy's are killing me

NNNnnooooooooo


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

Another for lime lite here :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Just from a range point of view and sensible naming.

Lime Prime Lite makes more sense next to Lime Prime.


----------



## TWV (Apr 16, 2007)

Lime Lite :thumb:


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I prefer lime prime lite, i just think that lime lite is missing something. Perhaps due to the fact that the current 'full fat' product is called lime prime, then it should be called lime prime 'lite' just my view. And i agree with something someone else said, Lime Light, would be a great name for a new higher end dodo wax!


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Lime Prime Lite Makes more sense and goes along with Lime Prime better 

So id say Lime Prime Lite

When can we expect it ???


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Lime Lite all day and all of the night


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

It'd be interesting to here some Dodo feedback on the comments made so far.

Seems like everyone who has actually stopped to think about this has voted for LPL.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, cheers for the comments everyone.

I must admit, I was just going to let the vote-o-meter decide, but I am investigating the trademark issue. Essentially, those products will be in another category, thus freeing it up, but there could be some confusion as both are liquid products with cleaning properties. The real danger could be someone recommending 'Lime Lite' to a friend who wasn't aware of Dodo Juice and them trying to descale their car  As funny as that would be, it may be a tad irresponsible.

Therefore, the legal part of my brain is swaying towards Lime Prime Lite. And the other half of my brain knows it will be a b1tch for pj to fit on the label so thinks it would be funny to go for as well 

If we go for an option that the DW massive have not voted for, we will - out of deference to the polling gods - sacrifice another bottle of Lime Prime Lite/Lime Lite plus some Lime Prime to another random member who batted for the other side (so to speak). Hope this seems fair. 

PS I hope you will be voting on our new products, 'Siff Wax', 'Mister Muscular Engine Bay Degreaser', 'Pan 10 Car Shampoo' and 'Flash Cleaner Wax'.


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

I was hoping to vote on Fem fresh as a air freshener:lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Lime Lite Dom, much easier on the tongue and has a better ring to it :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> PS I hope you will be voting on our new products, 'Siff Wax', 'Mister Muscular Engine Bay Degreaser', 'Pan 10 Car Shampoo' and 'Flash Cleaner Wax'.


Pan 10 Pro V6, V8, V12 Shampoos, would open up a raft of doors for you!
De-tox Paint Cleaner is another possibility, surely?
Then there's Dom's Estos - Removes all known silicones, fast.
Although, since estos in Spanish means these, there might be a bit of a ? over that market perhaps.

Still, as for the Lime Prime with no additives, how about: (even though I voted LPL)
Lime Prime Minus
Lime Minus
Luminous
Lime Primeless
Just Lime
Lime Zero
Lime 0
Lime O
Lime Ordinary
Lime Original - even though LP is actually the original, but ssshhh!
Limey lime lime
Lime Low-cal
Lime Prime Zero
Lime Prime 0
Lime Prime O
Lime Prime 2
Lime Prime II
Half-fat Lime Prime - perfect for the American market, next to the milk cartons!
Lo-Fat Lime Prime
I Can't Believe It's Not Lime Prime - make sure pj is strapped in before coming out with that one!
Limus Primus 300 B.C. - could put in 300ml bottles
Lime Prime Jr.

That's all you're getting for free - if you want the other 200 odd names I have, you can pay me for them!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Isn't lime lite a cleaning product already on the market?

Yep -


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I must admit, Phil's 'I can't believe it's not Lime Prime' has a certain cheekiness about it


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Isn't lime lite a cleaning product already on the market?
> 
> Yep -


Check back a few pages :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Brazo said:


> Check back a few pages :thumb:


mmmmm to page 2  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lime Dime - for the American Market

Lime Tonight - for the bored housewife?

Lime Rhyme - for the musically minded detailer

Lime Crime - for the deviants

I could go on but its probably best I don't - give someone else a chance


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Ok, last one ...........

Lime Shine!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Check back a few pages :thumb:


Nah i like it the more it gets mentioned the better

What about change the colour and call it

Lemon Glaze

Lime Prime and Lemon Glaze :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ahh, not alone it seems, in using lime lite, it fizzes away limescale like a goodun, hope dom's product doesn't do the same to paint!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Or *Lime aid  *


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Lime Swine, the new pork based alternative*


----------



## Monza Man (Aug 11, 2007)

Epoch said:


> I think for brand continuity is should be
> 
> Lime Prime Lite
> 
> ...


I think these Lime Pre-Cleanse name idea's are excellent Dom and are well worth looking at :doublesho 
Well done Epoch, you should in the marketing game.:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

How about:

Baize Glaze

LOL


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Monza Man said:


> I think these Lime Pre-Cleanse name idea's are excellent Dom and are well worth looking at :doublesho
> Well done Epoch, you should in the marketing game.:thumb:


Why thank you

I now however have Lemon Glaze stuck on my mind


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> How about:
> 
> Baize Glaze
> 
> LOL


Nah Baize is course

Silk Glaze poss


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

This is where Epoch blows his carrer in Marketing with;

Lemon Glaze - the icing on the paint!


I already have my coat

Good night!


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> I must admit, Phil's 'I can't believe it's not Lime Prime' has a certain cheekiness about it


For ultimate cheekiness why not just go for Lymöl 

Ahhh time for bed methinks .....


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

Another Lime Lite here


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

i think whatever its called in the end it will be dubed as Lime Lite either way


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Fraz - Lymol is genius but I don't think a certain Mr Bennett from the US of A would approve 

Jon - baize is only rough in one direction so I get half a point 

BioHzrd - I think you are correct with this one; even if it is called Lime Prime Lite to end matters of descaling confusion it will be abbreviated to either Lime Lite (in context) or the more likely LPL !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Prime lite ?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

The way I see it you can't lose 'Prime' from the name as that's the hook of the product.

If PJ is having trouble fitting Lime Prime Lite on a bottle how about ditching the Lime and the Lite and using something else. e.g.

*Shine Prime *- When your car's already got that killer shine, give it some Prime.

or

*Fine Prime*

Could even be a different colour? purple? Or if you wanted to funk it up a bit how about

*Chilli Prime* - For when your finish is already hot hot hot! (from polishing the hell out of it)

It could be bright red!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

mattjonescardiff said:


> The way I see it you can't lose 'Prime' from the name as that's the hook of the product.
> 
> If PJ is having trouble fitting Lime Prime Lite on a bottle how about ditching the Lime and the Lite and using something else. e.g.
> 
> ...


Like that direction


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What about a name for the german market, something catchy like Citrus Fruit Paint Cleansing System (LI10A57ZY9)


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> The way I see it you can't lose 'Prime' from the name as that's the hook of the product.
> 
> If PJ is having trouble fitting Lime Prime Lite on a bottle how about ditching the Lime and the Lite and using something else. e.g.
> 
> ...


^^^ Agree with this thinking.
When I read the first post the first name that came to me was Lite Prime, but just gave a direct answer at the time and didn't think that dropping the Lime name was in your thinking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Lime Prime Fine (and provide stones to place in your mouth while saying it)


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Lime Lite for me too, it just rolls of the tongue when you say it


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> What about a name for the german market, something catchy like Citrus Fruit Paint Cleansing System (LI10A57ZY9)


ROTFLMAO :lol: :thumb:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> What about a name for the german market, something catchy like Citrus Fruit Paint Cleansing System (LI10A57ZY9)


Mit nein schleifmittel

or

ohne schleifmittel


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

Lime Lite.. ;-)


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Not a big fan of "lite", is this a cut down / cheaper (not good marketing speak from me there, I know) version of "regular" ? 

Lite just seems a bit cheesy like places that call Night, Nite. Like Lime Prime and the whole Dodo brand thing just think Lite sounds a bit low rent but without fully understanding what the product is (bit of a noob) compared to the "regular" it is tough to come up with better suggestions.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Limelite-wins Hands Down.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We are being cheesy in a post-modern and ironic way 

Lime Light just wouldn't be the same.

Gotta dash for the detailing meet at James B's :wave:


----------



## the chop (Jan 31, 2008)

Lime lite for me, just sounds better.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Its gotta be Lime Lite


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lime Lite :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dont know about the name, but Dom kindly let me play with some of this yesterday at the meet, and it is awesome. A tiny amount spreads a long way, its thinner than the standard LP, and buffs off very easily leaving a very nice finish. Looking forward to getting the name sorted so i can actually buy it.....


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Final Lime
Lime Time
Pure Lime
Fresh Lime

I give up.......


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Limeolicious Delicious has a kind of ring to it


----------



## Sir Sideways (Jan 6, 2007)

Lime Lite sounds like a cool product to buy. 

Vote Marmite.........er

I mean Vote Lime Lite


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

there might be a problem with the lime lite name already been registered


----------



## aguycalledmal (Dec 28, 2007)

Lime Prime Smoothie


----------



## prelude_stan (Mar 30, 2007)

Voted for Lime Prime Lite purely cos of the fact Lime Lite exists, even in a different category

I dunno why people say it's a mouthful, you know within 2 days everyone on here will just say or type 'LPL' :lol:


----------



## Petrolhead Matt (Jul 13, 2007)

I voted for Lime Prime Lite because 'Prime' is the key word IMO. It tells you what the product's going to do e.g prime/prepare the paint ready for wax.


----------



## 555geo (Feb 22, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> The real danger could be someone recommending 'Lime Lite' to a friend who wasn't aware of Dodo Juice and them trying to descale their car  As funny as that would be, it may be a tad irresponsible.


Or trying to descale their kettle with a car cleaning product!

How about changing the colour and calling it......

Mellow Yellow


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, I have got my legal hat on and Category 3 is totally Lime Lite'd out... which is something I'd normally check with a 'big' name (Dodo Juice is fully trademarked in three categories) but when it's a variant of an existing product I suppose you take your mind off the ball. So to avoid confusion and upsetting the descaler people, the product will be called:

LIME PRIME LITE, henceforth likely to be abbreviated to LPL by all at DW 

Using the rather sad but fascinating random number generator at random.org I have come up with a random winner in the Lime Lite camp and a random winner in the Lime Prime Lite camp. The prize will actually be 2x 250ml Lime Prime Lites (when available in mid-late March) and 1x 500ml Lime Prime. This is because we won't have 500ml LPLs out for another month or so after launch and 250ml is a more popular size anyway. All decisions are final, shares can go up as well as down and your machine polisher may be at risk if you do not keep up with repayments yada yada yada...

Winners:

BILL from Glasgow for Lime Lite

zogzog60 for Lime Prime Lite

Please send me a PM with your address details chaps and hassle me when LPL comes out.

All the best
DF


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's offically the glossiest too

see the ASTRA: GLaze test


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Linky not worky - must be wonky!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Try now i must have deleted part of the link!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

LPL

Like VPL

only something you will want to see on your ride!


----------



## naughtynorm (Dec 8, 2007)

lime light, more snappy and easier to remember, 

edit....and i should read all the thread lol


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

sorry is this the 'eL Pee eL' voting booth, i seem to have come too late


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's all your fault PJ

I don't know what's your fault, it's just your fault


----------

